# Treats best for training?



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

We use natural balance logs cut up into cubes. I just started trying out freeze dried liver but it is expensive. We got some bulk bin treats from Petco. They are new and therefore higher value to Bear. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

There are many great high value treats - look for things like freeze dried meat products in a higher end pet supply store. Goldens aren't picky dogs but you'll quickly find out what's more enticing. 

Dependency on food is a popular topic in dog training and is commonly misunderstood. It's very important to reward at a very high rate when your dog is learning something or when you're moving it to a more difficult environment. We generally reward FAR too infrequently in the beginning. Once your dog is really consistent in something in one environment start to reward only sometimes - "variable rates of reinforcement" actually strengthen the behaviour. Then move to a different location and go back to frequent rewards and then start your variable schedule. Then taper off to lower value and finally to something like petting or play as a reward, with something really tasty thrown in every once in a while. This process if over days and weeks not minutes.

Also, use your high value items for more challenging activities and use kibble or carrot pieces for easy ones once your dog is really good at them.


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

That's a good idea about throwing in something really tasty. I'm going to get some Natural Balance beef rolls and cut those up for treats, but mainly use something basic like kibble for the easy stuff he knows real well.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I like to keep a pocket full of Charlee Bears and also several Wellness Wellbites. For the high value treats, I can easily find the Wellbites in my pocket with my fingers and break off a piece. For more established behaviors I can use the Charlee bears.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

I also like the Charlee Bears for basic training. For my high value treats, I use the cheapest hot dogs that I can find at the grocery store. I cut up one or two up into small pieces and then I microwave them to death. They become crunchy when cooled but don't get slimy like unmicrowaved hot dogs do. I can put them in my mouth and they don't dissolve. Then I have two free hands and the dogs do not watch a treat bag or my hands.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Leslie B said:


> I also like the Charlee Bears for basic training. For my high value treats, I use the cheapest hot dogs that I can find at the grocery store. I cut up one or two up into small pieces and then I microwave them to death. They become crunchy when cooled but don't get slimy like unmicrowaved hot dogs do. I can put them in my mouth and they don't dissolve. Then I have two free hands and the dogs do not watch a treat bag or my hands.


This is brilliant! Will definitely start doing this. 

When in a distracting enough environment the only thing that will get Oliver's attention is sirloin chopped into really small pieces. Bernie seems to like freeze dried fish, but as you've heard with him I'd need to be able to turn myself into a soccer ball to get his attention :bowl:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I like Bowser's Buffalo Bites: Clean Run: Bowsers Best Buffalo Bites Dog Treats


----------



## JeffP (Jun 30, 2011)

We use Bil-Jacs liver treats...our local Petco and Petsmart usually have the 20 oz pouch on sale for less than $10


----------



## ajc165 (Dec 29, 2012)

i was using raw hot dog pieces with my pup quincy... since i used them with our other lab. years ago .... these hot dogs did not agree with our puppy's stomach...giving thim loose stools for 4 days ,,,b/4 we went to the vet to get some meds. and a special gastro. food for puppies.... please be careful


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Mine work for Honey Nut Cheerios. You can also try adding a piece of freeze dried liver into a ziplock bag of cheerios and storing for a day or two, then every cheerio smells like liver.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

At home I use Yogi's kibble, good old Pro Plan LB Puppy and he is happy! At formal training I also use tiny cut up pieces of Natural Balance Beef Roll and tiny cut up low fat string cheese pieces, with some Zukes and some regular kibble thrown into the bag so they pick up the smell. He works just as hard for these too!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max like Zuke's Salmon Treats. They smell very good to him, no so much to us.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I make my own treats. If your dog loves liver, you can use liver in the recipe (I once cooked the liver from my Thanksgiving turkey, whirred it up with some broth to make a slurry, then used that for the liquid part of this recipe. The exact recipe isn't important, just make a stiff dough that you can roll out, then use a ruler and a pizza cutter to make little squares. Brooks is just as happy with a tiny square as a bigger one. If your dog is allergic to one of the dry ingredients in the recipe, substitute another ingredient with similar baking properties.

Dog Treats
3 cups mixed flour/rolled oats (up to 2 cups can be oats)
1 cup warm broth and 1/2 cup peanut butter (or cook about 1/2 cup liver in 1 cup broth, then puree in blender before adding to flour/oat mixture)
1-2 T honey
1 T oil (sometimes I use bacon grease)

Mix, adding more liquid or flour if necessary until you have a stiff dough (you will be rolling it out). 
On floured surface, roll out to whatever thickness you want your treats to be then cut into shapes (or squares). I make mine about 1" square. All the irregular pieces can be baked too--your dog doesn't care!
Bake, slightly separated, on ungreased cooky sheet at 300-350 degrees until they are hard (sometimes it takes 30 min, sometimes longer depending on how thick you rolled the dough). After they cool, I store them in a zip lock bag in the freezer so they stay fresh.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I love K9 Cookies in Green Tripe for the show ring.


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks everybody for your ideas! Today I tried out this lamb roll I bought at my local pet store. (also been using charlee bears) It made me gag a lot, but Diego went absolutely crazy for it! People might have been wondering why I looked like I wanted to throw up, but it was worth it. Has the Natural Balance rolls ever smelled gross? I bought some different brand, can't remember what it was. I would like to buy treats that don't smell like garbage next time. 

Overall though, I love meat rolls! So easy to cut up or pinch off. We walked past a humongous and beautiful Pyrenees Chow mix, and Diego was still at a nice heel, yay!


----------



## Jacques2000 (Jun 18, 2012)

I use Zukes as well but the Mini Naturals peanut butter formula because Levi loves peanut butter but also because they have a stronger smell which keeps him interested in them. I find they work great because they are the perfect training size and one is enough.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Zuke's Mini Naturals are our treat of choice too. Nice and small, no mess and fairly low in calories. We also use her kibble


----------



## drloripalooza (Jan 7, 2012)

Zukes mini naturals are fantastic. You can even split them in half with your thumbnail for training. They can eat them quickly, which is important in training.


----------



## Bolledeig (Aug 10, 2012)

I used to use Provit when I lived in Europe, but I cant find it here..?


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

fluffygoldens said:


> Has the Natural Balance rolls ever smelled gross?


The duck and potato one reminds me of those hickory farms summer sausage things. Not too bad, but not something I'd want on a cracker.


----------



## Kelly_NC (Apr 13, 2012)

I love Zukes Beta treats or Berry treats. Banx loves fruit so much more than meat. I can chop up the Zuke treats into 6 or 8 pieces for training bits. (they are shaped like a Z). I also have done dehydrated banana (still slightly chewy) cut into tiny pieces (rice sized). Good luck!!


----------

